# Collection for Eileen (Feorag)



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

EIleen has been missing from the forum for nearly a week, & we have heard that she is not at all well. Shell gave me this idea last night on Facebook. We thought about sending Eileen some flowers, to let her know we're all thinking of her, so if anyone would like to donate towards buying her a nice bouquet, you can send it to my paypal [email protected]. Just send any money as a gift, so there are no paypal charges. What do you think?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Omg whats up with her????? Get well soon hun!!! Ill send some dosh when i have some in my account hun


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Omg whats up with her????? Get well soon hun!!! Ill send some dosh when i have some in my account hun


We aren't 100 percent sure, but her symptoms certainly don't sound like what the doctor said he thought it was. We are worried as it isn't like Eileen to be away from the computer this long.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You can count me in x


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wish I had a paypal account to send you something Col but I dont as I have no bank account. I could ask Glynif I can do a bank transfer for me but he wont use paypal at all had a bad experience with them so let me know if oy would be willing to accept it that way hun.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I will send 
Get well soon Eileen loads of love from us and our lot! xxxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Wish I had a paypal account to send you something Col but I dont as I have no bank account. I could ask Glynif I can do a bank transfer for me but he wont use paypal at all had a bad experience with them so let me know if oy would be willing to accept it that way hun.


PM'd you hun



Salazare Slytherin said:


> I will send
> Get well soon Eileen loads of love from us and our lot! xxxx


Thanks Sean, got it : victory:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Will send some over later today. Lovely idea Colin and Shell x


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I will go & do a donation too, Eileen is a much loved person on here & i wish her a very speedy recovery :2thumb:.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Donation sent get well soon Eileen xLovely idea zoo man and Shell x


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Sent a little donation over, sorry couldn't send more, still haven't got first wages from new job yet :blush: Hope she's feeling better soon x


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

i would love to send some money but ive got none at the moment  i hope she gets better soon, and as soon as i have abit to spare ill send some over


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Have sent a little donation, i hope she gets better soon


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Donation sent :2thumb:, now for a speedy recovery as we all miss you Eileen.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A big thank you to all those who have donated so far, its going great. I will keep the fund open til Saturday, then we will buy the gifts for Eileen & get them on their way to her. xx


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope she feels better soon

I will send something tomorrow Colin x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

EVIEMAY said:


> I hope she feels better soon
> 
> I will send something tomorrow Colin x


Aww, thanks hun x


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

sent something. hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dee_Williams said:


> sent something. hope she feels better soon.


Thank you hun x


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry, better late than never lol Just sent something over now.

Has anyone heard from Eileen yet? Hope she's ok


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

vonnie said:


> Sorry, better late than never lol Just sent something over now.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Eileen yet? Hope she's ok


Thanks hun :2thumb:

Shell texted Eileen today, but got no reply


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You have funds


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You have funds


Thanks hunni xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope shes okay.
Bless her x


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Only just saw this, have you already sent them? 

If not let me know. I am currently between the hospital with my Dad and home to feed the foxes but when I have a moment I could pay pal you some funds. 

-Elina


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you for all your donations, we raised just over £60 :2thumb::2thumb:

So we have just ordered Eilleen a nice big bunch of flowers, Get Well Soon Balloon, a box of Chocolates, a Teddy and a Card.

These should be delivered to her tomorrow.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Braw I hope Eileen is feeling better :smile:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Well done all!
Ain't we great here on rfuk.
£60 in just a few days is marvellous!
Well done guys.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

CE1985F said:


> Thank you for all your donations, we raised just over £60 :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> So we have just ordered Eilleen a nice big bunch of flowers, Get Well Soon Balloon, a box of Chocolates, a Teddy and a Card.
> 
> These should be delivered to her tomorrow.


 
Wow thats a great amount 
Did you remember NO lilies?????????????:lol2:


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

I was just about to send a donation, when I saw that you've already sent some flowers  Hope she gets well soon!! x


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

Not been here for awhile and only just read this thread now. I do hope Eileen is getting better, she's always given me great advice along with Shell I hope she gets well soon Xx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah flip totally forgot about this with everything that's happened over the weekend


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a wonderful amount!! You lot are truly special people!!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this. I don't have any money to send, but I hope she's ok? Has anyone had an update from her this week?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just come off the phone to Eileens friend Jules (Basilbrush). Eileen has been in hospital since last week due to a blood infection brought on by Gastro enteritis. She is slowly starting to get better but is still unwell so dont know when she will be out of hospital. I will let you know how shes doing when Jules gives me an update.

Can everybody please send healing vibes to a lovely, lovely lady x

Get well soon Eileen we miss you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh hell how awful for her I am about to send my promised donation to Col he knew i was sending it this weekend. i am gladto hear she is slowly on the mend and cant wait for her to be back home where she belongs and online ot all of us once again. Cant beleive jsut how much has been raised and i bet this isntt he end of it yet.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just come off the phone to Eileens friend Jules (Basilbrush). Eileen has been in hospital since last week due to a blood infection brought on by Gastro enteritis. She is slowly starting to get better but is still unwell so dont know when she will be out of hospital. I will let you know how shes doing when Jules gives me an update.
> 
> Can everybody please send healing vibes to a lovely, lovely lady x
> 
> Get well soon Eileen we miss you xxxxxxxxx


Healing vibes being sent from here. Get well soon!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Sam. If others who havent already donated but who would like to still, we could send another bouquet to Eileen towards the end of the week, or get another little something, to let her know we are all thinking of her.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Eek bless her  Poor Eileen. Will sort that money out over next few days hun, next day off is Wednesday now. Sorry I totally forgot over the weekend with the fall I just wasn't with it at all x


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

You are most welcome Col, Eileen deserves to be spoilt roten lol she is a great friend to all and gives advice that is brill and I just hope she is back home soon all healed and well again and back on here as we all miss her loads.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I texted Eileen today, & she replied. She said she is on the high infection ward, is cheesed off with it, & she hopes to be able to go home in a couple of days if things are looking better. She said Barry had rang her & told her he returned home from walking Skye to find a deliver man at the door with a great big bunch of flowers & lots of gifts from her friends at RFUK. She can't have flowers on the ward, but hopefully she'll be able to enjoy them at home very soon. She said to thank everyone very much, she is very grateful for our concern & gifts.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Why no flowers on the ward?!?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> Why no flowers on the ward?!?


It's quite usual these days as flowers can't be disinfected and do originally come from the ground so can carrier bacteria which can lead to an infection. High dependancy wards also ban cards, gifts, and even personal clothing. It sounds a bit nutty, but it's reduced the rate of deaths from infections like the dreaded MRSA by loads, so it's a good thing.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i miss so much where im without internet at the moment  just saw this, sending eileen huge hugs and hope she is better and home soon!! i would send money across but im totally skint, have just moved in with my other half and trying to sort things for baby, i had no idea how expencive just living was :O... get well soon eileen xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You'll all be glad to hear that Eileen came home from hospital this afternoon! She said she wouldn't be online tonight so I said I would let you all know. :2thumb:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Fantastic news :2thumb:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Excellent to hear! thanks for keeping us updated :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

That is good news :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Fantastic news!! And she'll get to see the flowers!! 

x


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Why no flowers on the ward?!?


Our hospital has no flowers on any of the wards - it is infection control.

We had a big florist on site as well they certainly suffered when flowers were banned !!!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> You'll all be glad to hear that Eileen came home from hospital this afternoon! She said she wouldn't be online tonight so I said I would let you all know. :2thumb:




That is fantastic news, wishing Eileen a speedy recovery & quick return to us on here :2thumb:.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Good news I hope you feel much better Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyy I hope you are feeling better Eileen xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I forgot to post this yesterday. I texted Eileen yesterday to see how she was doing. She is on the mend, but has been weak & has been in bed pretty much all the time resting up. She hasn't been online yet, but she said she loved her flowers, which are still looking lovely. The chocolates will have to wait til she is up to eating them. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to post this yesterday. I texted Eileen yesterday to see how she was doing. She is on the mend, but has been weak & has been in bed pretty much all the time resting up. She hasn't been online yet, but she said she loved her flowers, which are still looking lovely. The chocolates will have to wait til she is up to eating them. :2thumb:


 
I text her too to tell her I was getting withdrawal symptoms and she said pretty much the same as she said to Colin.

*GET WELL SOON EILEEN* *!*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

YAY such great news so leased to hear EIleen is on the mend cant wait till she is back on here where she belongs lol

GET WELL SOON EILEEN MISS YOU LOADS


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep Sam, its not been the same without Eileen's posts has it?


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to post this yesterday. I texted Eileen yesterday to see how she was doing. She is on the mend, but has been weak & has been in bed pretty much all the time resting up. She hasn't been online yet, but she said she loved her flowers, which are still looking lovely. The chocolates will have to wait til she is up to eating them. :2thumb:


It is good to read that Eileen is on the mend and resting :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

NO it isnt I think we all think of her as either a mum sister or some other female relation as she makes you feel like oyu are part of the family and her advice like certain others on the threads is always brilliant and helpful..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> I think we all think of her as either a mum sister or some other female relation .


:roll2: PMSL!!! That's me!!! Everybody's mother or grandmother! :lol:

You'll hopefully see that being ill hasn't affected my sense of humour, but i would just like to say a huge 

*THANK YOU*

to you all for your kindness and good wishes.

I still don't really know what was wrong with me - it started with gastro enteritis, but it appeared that I then developed some kind of reactive arthritis attack, which basically just seized me up solid in intense pain. After a week my doc did a blood test and admitted me straight into hospital, where they discovered that I had an incredibly high amount of inflammation in my body (the blood test came back at 460 when I was admitted and the normal reading is 5!!) but they'd no idea where the infection was or what was causing it.

Anyway I came home after a week and have been trying to get back to normal, but it has been (and will be) a slow process.

As Colin has told you my flowers and gifts arrived while I was in hospital, but they were still beautiful when I got home. 

So once again I just wanted to say thank you so much to all of you - you are a very special bunch of people and it's lovely to know that people cared enough to show it.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

was so happy to see you had posted lovey... and i wish you a speedy recovery... nice to have you back.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad you are back take care I hope you will soon be much better :smile:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

It is so great to see you have posted hun. WE have all missed you so much and it truly hasnt been the same without you. I am also pleased to see you are on the mend albeit slowly and cant wait till you are back posting happily and regularly as before and we can all pick your brain once again lmao so you will need your wonderful sense of humour lol as I have loads i need to ask lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im doing the happy dance:jump::jump::jump::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey hun, great to see you back online. I only got half of the last text you sent me earlier BTW :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun, great to see you back online. I only got half of the last text you sent me earlier BTW :lol2:


OK I'll re-send it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> OK I'll re-send it.


Got it that time! : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

So happy to see you back Eileen, lets hope this is all behind you now & wishing you a speedy recovery :2thumb:.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks. I'll need physio on my previously injured shoulder as I have very little movement in it how and it hurts like mad and I'm back to see the rheumatologist at the end of the month, but every day I'm feeling better and am now really cutting down on the painkillers, so that's great! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Thanks. I'll need physio on my previously injured shoulder as I have very little movement in it how and it hurts like mad and I'm back to see the rheumatologist at the end of the month, *but every day I'm feeling better and am now really cutting down on the painkillers, *so that's great! :2thumb:


Thats the power of RFUK
:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi not been with RFUK for long (due to my own sickness forcing me to leave), spoken to you a few times (EIleen), and you seem like a really lovely person. Glad you are making a recovery.
Just take it easy and focus on getting well... Your very lucky to have so many people who clearly think highly of you.

Kelly


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you very much - and I think I'm lucky and I do appreciate how kind everyone has been! :2thumb:


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

feorag said:


> Thank you very much - and I think I'm lucky and I do appreciate how kind everyone has been! :2thumb:



very welcome.... hope you make a speedy recovery


----------

